# Olympus Pen E-P5 vs. E-PL7



## iKokomo (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a decent collection of Micro Four Thirds lenses (because I use a BMPCC) and I would like to have a camera on vacations that is more portable than my SLRs but still has the Micro Four Thirds sensor. I have borrowed my mom's Olympus Pen E-PL1 and I love that thing! 

I was talked out of getting a Yi M1 here on the forums which is great! So as I look at getting another camera I see that Olympus Pen E-P5 vs. E-PL7 are about the same price today.

But my second questions is: What are the differences between the E-P5 vs. E-PL7? Which one would you recommend between these two models and why? 



Thanks!


----------

